# George H. Bishop & Co. Back Saw



## jamesicus (Nov 24, 2010)

I recently purchased a nice early Geo. Bishop & Co. back saw at a flea market and I subsequently generated a web page that includes photos and reference resource links:

http://jp29.org/wwbishop01.htm

James


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for posting James. You have a pretty extensive site!


----------

